# Old Snowblower for Cadet LT 1022??



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

I am interested in getting a snowblower attachment for my Cadet '06 LT 1022. I found a used Cadet snowblower on Craigslist that was used on a Cub Cadet 1650. Does anyone know if this snowblower would fit my tractor? Thanks much!

http://images.craigslist.org/3na3kc3oc5O65U05S0a8v349c4307e2b219cb.jpg


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The snowblower for the 1650 will NOT fit the LT1022. You need to look for a model 190-032 or 190-673 snowblower. These are made to fit the LT1022.


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for confirming and providing those model numbers. That will be very helpful in the future!


----------

